# Best goats for milk?



## Acrilex (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here, and I was wondering which breed of Goats will give the most milk? I plan on starting a goat milk, cheese, and butter business, and would like to know what breed would be best?

I live in Brazil, and my region is mostly European-like weather. Should I be looking for breeds from Europe?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 22, 2010)

I think first you have to find out what breeds are in your area. In America, Saanans are known for having the most milk but I don't know if they are in your area.


----------



## glenolam (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome!

I can't say which breeds have the most milk for your area, either, but I definitely can't wait to see some pictures of your animals when you get them!


----------



## Acrilex (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, Saanans are around my area  they are the breed my father and I were thinking about getting


----------



## Acrilex (Apr 22, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Welcome!
> 
> I can't say which breeds have the most milk for your area, either, but I definitely can't wait to see some pictures of your animals when you get them!


I will definetely post the pictures of my animals when I move into the new land


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a friend from Brazil and let me just say, Brazilian cheese bread is the greatest thing ever!


----------



## HeatherM (Apr 22, 2010)

Saanens are generally the highest producing dairy goats that I know of. But there may be a breed with higher butterfat?


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 22, 2010)

LaManchas and Nubians have higher butterfat (Nubians moreso). Nubians are kind of loud and LaManchas are a lot quieter


----------



## Acrilex (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone know the amount of milk produced by the Nubians daily?


----------



## miron28 (Apr 24, 2010)

i just started milking my Nubian this is what i get a day i am milking 2x a day


----------



## Acrilex (Apr 25, 2010)

That looks yummy


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 25, 2010)

Some Nubians produce more than others, it depends on how much "milk" is in their bloodline, their diet, condition, how deep into their lactation, etc.

Mine average 6-8# a day....8# equals a gallon, more or less.


----------



## AKsnubian (Apr 28, 2010)

My Nubian is a FF. She gives me about 3 1/2 pounds of milk twice a day. She freshened February 16, 2010. It didn't start out that much. I was lucky to get 1 pound. As time has gone by and I now milk twice a day she has increased what she gives.

I also have a Saanen FF. She also gives me about 2 3/4 pounds. I weigh each milking and tend to get a small amount more in the mornings from both does.

I see a big difference in my Nubain's milk and the family and I tend to prefer it in taste and creaminess. But I love both breeds. So I bought a Saanen buck to breed to my Nubian and got 2 Snubian does this February.  I can't wait to breed them to either a Nubian Buck or a Kiko buck. I am undecided if I want to go strickly Dairy are go for a nice dual purpose for the Hobby Farm.


----------

